
It’s No Accident: Advocates Want to Speak of Car ‘Crashes’ Instead - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/23/science/its-no-accident-advocates-want-to-speak-of-car-crashes-instead.html
======
mikerichards
I'm not surprised considering the litigious nature of American society and the
typical knee-jerk reaction to spread the blame as much as possible when an
accident occurs.

But I'm hoping people and other more reasonable governments reject this
newspeak agenda by various state, local, and federal agencies.

I find it hilarious (but not suprised) that the NYT calls them "advocates"

